# Germany 60-63



## army

Posted by *"Lawrence Maloney" <maloneylb@sprint.ca>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 11:21:55 -0500*
Moose
Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966
I was in Fort Henry at the time - 64 to 67
serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61
I was the Chief Clerk of 56 Transport at the time.
When in Germany I was with Bde HQ - Central Registry and the
with the Records Detachment.
Looked after the Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67
Good Luck
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Moose
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
  Subject: thank you note
  I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDED
  TO MY COMMENT
  IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY
  -if I offended some of you
  I did not mean do
  I apologize to all of you
  I serve in Germany also
  I was at fort chambly around 66
  in the middle east 63
  at fort raffa
  what a ****  hole that was
  I was with 56 Canadian transport
  which was call service Corp at that time
  but I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel around
  radar base
  I know some of you where in infantry
  I give my hat to you guys
  well I hope some of you will stay in touch
  i whant to thank  the one who made  me check my spelling
  this was neet thank you
  moose----------------------------------------------------
  Click here for Free Video!!
   http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 

http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Moose
Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 
1966
I was in Fort Henry at the time - 64 to 
67
serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61
I was the Chief Clerk of 56 Transport at the
time.
When in Germany I was with Bde HQ - Central Registry 
and
the
with the Records Detachment.
Looked after the Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 
and
67
Good Luck
-----------------------------------------------------Click here 
for
Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Moose 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 
8:08
  AM
  Subject: thank you note

  I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU THAT 
RESPONDED
  TO MY COMMENT
  IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE 
MILITARY
  -if I offended some of you
  I did not mean do
  I apologize to all of you
  I serve in Germany also
  I was at fort chambly around 66
  in the middle east 63
  at fort raffa
  what a ****  hole that was
  I was with 56 Canadian transport
  which was call service Corp at that 
time
  but I serve mostly on static bases driving big 
wheel
  around
  radar base
  I know some of you where in infantry
  I give my hat to you guys
  well I hope some of you will stay in 
touch
  i whant to thank the one who made me 
check my
  spelling
  this was neet thank you
  moose----------------------------------------------------Cli
ck here
  for Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 12:17:07 -0700*
--------------DA122BE8B1610890462D0A1C
Moose and Larry,
        I‘ve been collecting Cdn Army shoulder flashes cloth for 22
years, one that has been alluding me is the 56 Transport shoulder flash,
I‘m pretty there was one. If not you can correct me.
thanks in advance
Francois
Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> Moose Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966I was in Fort
> Henry at the time - 64 to 67serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61I was the Chief
> Clerk of 56 Transport at the time. When in Germany I was with Bde HQ -
> Central Registry and thewith the Records Detachment. Looked after the
> Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67 Good
> Luck -----------------------------------------------------
> Click here for Free Video!!
>  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
>
>      ----- Original Message -----
>      From: Moose
>      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
>      Subject: thank you note
>       I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDEDTO MY COMMENTIT
>      IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY-if I offended
>      some of youI did not mean doI apologize to all of youI serve
>      in Germany alsoI was at fort chambly around 66in the middle
>      east 63at fort raffawhat a ****  hole that wasI was with 56
>      Canadian transportwhich was call service Corp at that
>      timebut I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel
>      aroundradar baseI know some of you where in infantryI give
>      my hat to you guyswell I hope some of you will stay in
>      touchi whant to thank  the one who made  me check my
>      spellingthis was neet thank
>      youmoose----------------------------------------------------
>
>      Click here for Free Video!!
>       http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
>
--------------DA122BE8B1610890462D0A1C
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------DA122BE8B1610890462D0A1C--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 14:49:29 -0500*
Posted  to Fort  Chambly with 4 OFP RCOC  from Oct 60 -Oct 63
when the dollar was worth 4 marks. Canadian smokes $0.10 a pack. The 
Booze had no tax and they issued us coupons for gas and smokes.
Was in the hospital for awhile. In the next bed was a Brit who asked me 
how the birds where in Canada. I responded by say duck hunting season 
was just great. He then explained to me that a bird was a woman.
Got a chance to see a lot of different countries Visited the Mohnesee 
damm Iserlohn ,Werl. Paid the yanks a visit in Frankfort. Its had to 
belive it was so long ago seems just like yesterday.
Have lot of good memories, and had a great time.
Bob Childs
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Posted to Fort Chambly with 
4 OFP
RCOC from Oct 60 -Oct 63
when the dollar was worth 4 marks. 
Canadian smokes
$0.10 a pack. The Booze had no tax and they issued us coupons for gas 
and
smokes.
Was in the hospital for awhile. In the 
next bed was
a Brit who asked me how the birds where in Canada. I responded by say 
duck
hunting season was just great. He then explained to me that a bird was a 
woman.
Got a chance to see a lot of different 
countries
Visited the Mohnesee damm Iserlohn ,Werl. Paid the yanks a visit in 
Frankfort.
Its had to belive it was so long ago seems just like yesterday. 
Have lot of good memories, and had a 
great time.
Bob Childs 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Lawrence Maloney" <maloneylb@sprint.ca>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 15:19:16 -0500*
Sorry !!!!!
No Flashes issued for 56 Transport
We wore armlets with:
R.C.A.S.C. flash across the top,  U.N.E.F. Badge underneath followed by your
rank insignia below
The actual cap badge worn was UNEF.
Larry
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
----- Original Message -----
From: F. A. 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:17 PM
Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
> Moose and Larry,
>
>         I‘ve been collecting Cdn Army shoulder flashes cloth for 22
> years, one that has been alluding me is the 56 Transport shoulder flash,
> I‘m pretty there was one. If not you can correct me.
>
> thanks in advance
>
> Francois
>
>
>
>
> Lawrence Maloney wrote:
>
> > Moose Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966I was in Fort
> > Henry at the time - 64 to 67serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61I was the Chief
> > Clerk of 56 Transport at the time. When in Germany I was with Bde HQ -
> > Central Registry and thewith the Records Detachment. Looked after the
> > Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67 Good
> > Luck -----------------------------------------------------
> > Click here for Free Video!!
> >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> >
> >      ----- Original Message -----
> >      From: Moose
> >      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
> >      Subject: thank you note
> >       I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDEDTO MY COMMENTIT
> >      IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY-if I offended
> >      some of youI did not mean doI apologize to all of youI serve
> >      in Germany alsoI was at fort chambly around 66in the middle
> >      east 63at fort raffawhat a ****  hole that wasI was with 56
> >      Canadian transportwhich was call service Corp at that
> >      timebut I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel
> >      aroundradar baseI know some of you where in infantryI give
> >      my hat to you guyswell I hope some of you will stay in
> >      touchi whant to thank  the one who made  me check my
> >      spellingthis was neet thank
> >      youmoose----------------------------------------------------
> >
> >      Click here for Free Video!!
> >       http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> >
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 13:46:07 -0700*
--------------68FD5598F418FF6FC1F38683
Larry,
        Thanks, guess I was mistaken.
Francois
Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> Sorry !!!!!
>
> No Flashes issued for 56 Transport
>
> We wore armlets with:
>
> R.C.A.S.C. flash across the top,  U.N.E.F. Badge underneath followed by your
> rank insignia below
>
> The actual cap badge worn was UNEF.
>
> Larry
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Click here for Free Video!!
>  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: F. A. 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:17 PM
> Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
>
> > Moose and Larry,
> >
> >         I‘ve been collecting Cdn Army shoulder flashes cloth for 22
> > years, one that has been alluding me is the 56 Transport shoulder flash,
> > I‘m pretty there was one. If not you can correct me.
> >
> > thanks in advance
> >
> > Francois
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> >
> > > Moose Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966I was in Fort
> > > Henry at the time - 64 to 67serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61I was the Chief
> > > Clerk of 56 Transport at the time. When in Germany I was with Bde HQ -
> > > Central Registry and thewith the Records Detachment. Looked after the
> > > Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67 Good
> > > Luck -----------------------------------------------------
> > > Click here for Free Video!!
> > >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > >
> > >      ----- Original Message -----
> > >      From: Moose
> > >      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
> > >      Subject: thank you note
> > >       I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDEDTO MY COMMENTIT
> > >      IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY-if I offended
> > >      some of youI did not mean doI apologize to all of youI serve
> > >      in Germany alsoI was at fort chambly around 66in the middle
> > >      east 63at fort raffawhat a ****  hole that wasI was with 56
> > >      Canadian transportwhich was call service Corp at that
> > >      timebut I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel
> > >      aroundradar baseI know some of you where in infantryI give
> > >      my hat to you guyswell I hope some of you will stay in
> > >      touchi whant to thank  the one who made  me check my
> > >      spellingthis was neet thank
> > >      youmoose----------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > >      Click here for Free Video!!
> > >       http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > >
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------68FD5598F418FF6FC1F38683
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------68FD5598F418FF6FC1F38683--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 16:34:08 -0500*
Funny you should mention the dam. I was born in the hospital, with my mom‘s
window looking toward it in 68. Unfortunately, we got posted back to Canada
before I could get out on my own. Bummer.
John Davis, Cpl
----- Original Message -----
From: "Robert Childs" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:49 PM
Subject: Germany 60-63
Posted  to Fort  Chambly with 4 OFP RCOC  from Oct 60 -Oct 63
when the dollar was worth 4 marks. Canadian smokes $0.10 a pack. The Booze
had no tax and they issued us coupons for gas and smokes.
Was in the hospital for awhile. In the next bed was a Brit who asked me how
the birds where in Canada. I responded by say duck hunting season was just
great. He then explained to me that a bird was a woman.
Got a chance to see a lot of different countries Visited the Mohnesee damm
Iserlohn ,Werl. Paid the yanks a visit in Frankfort. Its had to belive it
was so long ago seems just like yesterday.
Have lot of good memories, and had a great time.
Bob Childs
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Moose" <moose@cancom.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 18:43:28 -0500*
SORRY NO FLASHES
BUT WE MADE OURS CREST
FOR OUR JACKET
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: F. A. 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:17 PM
Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
> Moose and Larry,
> 
>         I‘ve been collecting Cdn Army shoulder flashes cloth for 22
> years, one that has been alluding me is the 56 Transport shoulder flash,
> I‘m pretty there was one. If not you can correct me.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Francois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> 
> > Moose Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966I was in Fort
> > Henry at the time - 64 to 67serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61I was the Chief
> > Clerk of 56 Transport at the time. When in Germany I was with Bde HQ -
> > Central Registry and thewith the Records Detachment. Looked after the
> > Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67 Good
> > Luck -----------------------------------------------------
> > Click here for Free Video!!
> >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> >
> >      ----- Original Message -----
> >      From: Moose
> >      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
> >      Subject: thank you note
> >       I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDEDTO MY COMMENTIT
> >      IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY-if I offended
> >      some of youI did not mean doI apologize to all of youI serve
> >      in Germany alsoI was at fort chambly around 66in the middle
> >      east 63at fort raffawhat a ****  hole that wasI was with 56
> >      Canadian transportwhich was call service Corp at that
> >      timebut I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel
> >      aroundradar baseI know some of you where in infantryI give
> >      my hat to you guyswell I hope some of you will stay in
> >      touchi whant to thank  the one who made  me check my
> >      spellingthis was neet thank
> >      youmoose----------------------------------------------------
> >
> >      Click here for Free Video!!
> >       http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> >
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Moose" <moose@cancom.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 18:53:02 -0500*
i was there at the 56 tpt raffa
my icq no is 21899319
lawrence maloney
mabe you could catch me on
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Lawrence Maloney
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 11:21 AM
  Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
  Moose
  Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966
  I was in Fort Henry at the time - 64 to 67
  serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61
  I was the Chief Clerk of 56 Transport at the time.
  When in Germany I was with Bde HQ - Central Registry and the
  with the Records Detachment.
  Looked after the Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67
  Good Luck
  -----------------------------------------------------
  Click here for Free Video!!
   http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Moose
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
    Subject: thank you note
    I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDED
    TO MY COMMENT
    IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY
    -if I offended some of you
    I did not mean do
    I apologize to all of you
    I serve in Germany also
    I was at fort chambly around 66
    in the middle east 63
    at fort raffa
    what a ****  hole that was
    I was with 56 Canadian transport
    which was call service Corp at that time
    but I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel around
    radar base
    I know some of you where in infantry
    I give my hat to you guys
    well I hope some of you will stay in touch
    i whant to thank  the one who made  me check my spelling
    this was neet thank you
    moose----------------------------------------------------
    Click here for Free Video!!
     http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 

http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
i was there at the 56 tpt raffa
my icq no is 21899319
lawrence maloney
mabe you could catch me on
-----------------------------------------------------Click here 
for
Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Lawrence
  Maloney 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 
11:21
  AM
  Subject: Re: Re service in the 
Middle
  East and Germany

  Moose

  Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in
  1966
  I was in Fort Henry at the time - 64 to 
67
  serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61
  I was the Chief Clerk of 56 Transport at the
  time.

  When in Germany I was with Bde HQ - Central 
Registry and
  the
  with the Records Detachment.

  Looked after the Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 
66 and
  67

  Good Luck

  -----------------------------------------------------Click 
here for
  Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Moose 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, March 11, 
2000 8:08
    AM
    Subject: thank you note

    I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU THAT
    RESPONDED
    TO MY COMMENT
    IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE
    MILITARY
    -if I offended some of you
    I did not mean do
    I apologize to all of you
    I serve in Germany also
    I was at fort chambly around 66
    in the middle east 63
    at fort raffa
    what a ****  hole that was
    I was with 56 Canadian transport
    which was call service Corp at that 
time
    but I serve mostly on static bases driving big 
wheel
    around
    radar base
    I know some of you where in 
infantry
    I give my hat to you guys
    well I hope some of you will stay in 
touch
    i whant to thank the one who made me 
check my
    spelling
    this was neet thank you
    moose----------------------------------------------------Cli
ck
    here for Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Lawrence Maloney" <maloneylb@sprint.ca>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 21:09:09 -0500*
Moose
Its maloneylb@Sprint.ca
Give it a try
Larry
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Moose
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 6:53 PM
  Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
  i was there at the 56 tpt raffa
  my icq no is 21899319
  lawrence maloney
  mabe you could catch me on
  -----------------------------------------------------
  Click here for Free Video!!
   http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Lawrence Maloney
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 11:21 AM
    Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
    Moose
    Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966
    I was in Fort Henry at the time - 64 to 67
    serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61
    I was the Chief Clerk of 56 Transport at the time.
    When in Germany I was with Bde HQ - Central Registry and the
    with the Records Detachment.
    Looked after the Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67
    Good Luck
    -----------------------------------------------------
    Click here for Free Video!!
     http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: Moose
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
      Subject: thank you note
      I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDED
      TO MY COMMENT
      IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY
      -if I offended some of you
      I did not mean do
      I apologize to all of you
      I serve in Germany also
      I was at fort chambly around 66
      in the middle east 63
      at fort raffa
      what a ****  hole that was
      I was with 56 Canadian transport
      which was call service Corp at that time
      but I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel around
      radar base
      I know some of you where in infantry
      I give my hat to you guys
      well I hope some of you will stay in touch
      i whant to thank  the one who made  me check my spelling
      this was neet thank you
      moose----------------------------------------------------
      Click here for Free Video!!
       http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 

http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Moose
Its maloneylb@Sprint.ca
Give it a try
Larry
-----------------------------------------------------Click here 
for
Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Moose 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 
6:53
  PM
  Subject: Re: Re service in the 
Middle
  East and Germany

  i was there at the 56 tpt raffa
  my icq no is 21899319
  lawrence maloney
  mabe you could catch me on

  -----------------------------------------------------Click 
here for
  Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Lawrence
    Maloney 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, March 11, 
2000 11:21
    AM
    Subject: Re: Re service in 
the Middle
    East and Germany

    Moose

    Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in
    1966
    I was in Fort Henry at the time - 64 to 
67
    serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61
    I was the Chief Clerk of 56 Transport at the
    time.

    When in Germany I was with Bde HQ - Central 
Registry and
    the
    with the Records Detachment.

    Looked after the Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 
66 and
    67

    Good Luck

    -----------------------------------------------------Click 
here for
    Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/

      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      Moose 
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 
2000 8:08
      AM
      Subject: thank you 
note

      I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU THAT
      RESPONDED
      TO MY COMMENT
      IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE
      MILITARY
      -if I offended some of you
      I did not mean do
      I apologize to all of you
      I serve in Germany also
      I was at fort chambly around 66
      in the middle east 63
      at fort raffa
      what a ****  hole that was
      I was with 56 Canadian transport
      which was call service Corp at that 
time
      but I serve mostly on static bases driving big 
wheel
      around
      radar base
      I know some of you where in 
infantry
      I give my hat to you guys
      well I hope some of you will stay in 
touch
      i whant to thank the one who made 
me check
      my spelling
      this was neet thank you
      moose----------------------------------------------------Cli
ck
      here for Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

